# Hraa?



## Jacoder (Aug 13, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about HRAA? THey have been hiring a lot of remote coders so I would love to hear if anyone on this board has worked for them, or if you know anyone who has had experiance with the company. Any information is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## aclark5678 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Best Coding Laboratory in the Business*

HRAA has built and continues to move forward with the industry's comprehensive, compliant and technology advanced Coding Laboratory in US.  Built on a foundation of national coding and revenue cycle audits both for INPT and OUPT encounters, organically it was a seamless fit to parley this knowledge to our expert coding staff with a cracker-jack team of directors, managers and supervisors.  In addition, HRAA is in the mode to build this comprehensive solution for the physician realm assisting in backlog and current coding solutions.  Looking for a long term working relationship and want to be "All In" - join our team!  Andrea Clark, CEO, Chairman and Founder of HRAA - 2012 Trumiph Award Winner presented by AHIMA for Mentoring.


----------

